# What Is The Next Watch You Plan On Buying ?



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been dreaming on AND waisted too much time wanting Omega Speedmaster.

This is the watch I want next.

When will I have the money to get a second hand one ?

Not sure but that is the next one I want.

And you ?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wanted something NEW and a watch with good lume. The Seiko Black Monster has been on sale here in the states for $150 usd on Amazon USA so I decided to snag one !!

Something new and something different incoming on Wednesday. Think I'll throw it on a vacant Shark mesh I have...

BTW you'll love the Omega Speedmaster. Quite a watch with a great history :notworthy:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

The next watch i PLAN on buying is a Glycine Incursore :man_in_love:..

However, the next watch i actually buy will likely be whichever one catches my eye next.

Impulse - i can't help acting on it !


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I think i'd like to buy a few really old wristwatches,from the 20's or 30's,

i think the oldest watches i have so far are early 50's.

I bought a five Jewel Mentor yesterday,which looks like it could be 40's to me?,and a Newmark the day before,that could be 30's?,

i have no idea,so i'll post a thread when they come,and hopefully get some info.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

My tastes have shifted vintage. So on the look out for a GP or gold filled Valjoux Chrono. Nothing else really apart from.

Zenith El Primero. Roamer Stingray Journey Time. Favre Leuba Harpoon. Bulove 666ft. Zodiac Seawolf. Zodiac Astrographic. Omega Mariner. Omega Chrono Quartz. Omega TC1. Lemania Vintage Chronograph. Heuer Camaro. GMT Master ( Nipple Hour markers ).

So that's all really.. Oh and the Omega MQ Bi Metal I have posted in WTB. :sweatdrop:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

A nice used Russian Svet - if I can persuade the dealer that his asking price is far too high for what it is. Other than that, I'm tempted by the VE range - Artika's, Red Squares, GAZ 14's & a Maxim Gorky as & when funds allow.


----------



## mercuryus (Feb 4, 2011)

Either a;

A cool mechanical Maurice Lacroix! Not sure if chronograph or what----But I might be able to stretch the budget a wee bit for one of them.

or a Zeno Basel Watch - one of their aviators xl dials


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

G-Shock Riseman, preferably in a bright colour (red or orange).

Then I really must stop buying G-Shocks and move on to something a bit more "grown up"...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tuna

jsar (again)

rolex gmt


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Rolex Cosmograph 'Daytona' in Stainless Steel with a white face.

It's been on order forever, and I want it NOW!! :wallbash: DAMN IT!!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> BTW you'll love the Omega Speedmaster. Quite a watch with a great history :notworthy:


I know I will but I just bought a Hamilton Khaki Chrono so I will need time to collect enough money to get the Speedmaster.


----------



## kylemacca01 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ball spacemaster i think, not 100% sure yet though!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Atlantic Timeroy chronograph but I am going to have to get very lucky.


----------



## BarnyR (Feb 25, 2011)

Ball Fireman Storm Chaser or Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT.

Can't make my mind up which.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

My plan is to go for;

A Speedmaster

A Tuna

A Rolex GMT

However my bank manager & SWMBO may have other ideas.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do I really need to give you an answer to this question?  :lol:


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

my buys will be much more modest. looking at a vintage eterna-matic


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Waiting on Mr DHL to deliver this....



















I'm hoping its as nice on the wrist as I imagine it. Will post some pics when I get my hands on it.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Not planning on much this year cos I will be away for most of it but next up for me is a doxa sub as a present to myself when I get out and if I can a second hand speedy as a dress ish watch.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I would really like a Dornbluth, but I know it's out of my financial league, so I shall have to content myself with a Stowa Marine Original - hopefully by the summer.

Rob


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you really think any of us have a plan????


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

frogspawn said:


> Do you really think any of us have a plan????


All ?

No, but many yes.


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Waiting on a Botta Uno 24


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've got a nice watch lined up for my 30th in may but before then whatever pap I buy on eBay when I'm bored (intoxicated).

This was the result of my last foray;


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

A beater: diver on rubber, a few scratches already on it, waterproof for casual swimming, preferably automatic.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Deco said:


> A beater: diver on rubber, a few scratches already on it, waterproof for casual swimming, preferably automatic.


got a spork en route this week , same sort of idea ... but on bracelet with decent (non tube) lume for a change.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have started to become fixated on an Ocean 7 AirNautic 24 hour watch. Trying to swing it as a birthday present but i will have to earn lots of credits!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > A beater: diver on rubber, a few scratches already on it, waterproof for casual swimming, preferably automatic.
> ...


I seem to constantly beat the drum for the SPORK but at the money, it's an awesome watch. I wear mine every day for work and it never misses a beat.


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Zimmer said:


> Waiting on a Botta Uno 24


I am liking this very much too


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Dave O said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Deco said:
> ...


Oh I do like them - must resist (for now)!!

I've got two diver mods on the go - must get the remaining bits shipped in then find the time to sort them out before I buy anything else! :hammer:


----------



## Uber-Man (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bulgari Diagono - Gold *

*
*

*
As seen in Iron Man *


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> > A beater: diver on rubber, a few scratches already on it, waterproof for casual swimming, preferably automatic.
> ...


Please enlighten me whats a spork ??


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Deco said:
> ...


I am dyin to know so will ask again

Please enlighten me whats a spork ??


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

1250banditman said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


seiko  SRP043K1

but Srpok isn't too catchy so it became Spork - although did see it referred to as a Spock at one point.

see pictures of sinn'esque seiko above


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Expecting this to arrive today...

*Bulova Accutron Deep Sea, 1970* (seller's pics)



















Replaces one I stupidly sold two years ago. :lookaround:


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Expecting this to arrive today...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron Deep Sea, 1970* (seller's pics)
> 
> Replaces one I stupidly sold two years ago. :lookaround:


That is a beautiful piece of retro loveliness....

....and so much more stylish than a certain other Deepsea that comes to mind.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


This is a spork


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

sorry duplicate post


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Well now I know  what a spork is! Seikos seem to pick up some strange names Monster Sumo Samurai Tuna and a lot more I thinks


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

1250banditman said:


> Well now I know  what a spork is! Seikos seem to pick up some strange names Monster Sumo Samurai Tuna and a lot more I thinks


Wouldnt it be cool if a Seiko watche would be called "Monster Tuna" or "Monster Sumo Samurai"


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

goodguy said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > Well now I know  what a spork is! Seikos seem to pick up some strange names Monster Sumo Samurai Tuna and a lot more I thinks
> ...


Monster Tuna Sub...no mayo.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Spork - new to me; any excuse to post a picture really.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

As I've now decided to concentrate on Omega and probably 70s ones in particular I'll be on the look-out for a Chronostop or maybe something megasonicy but then again a Chronoquartz also appeals. Oops looks like I may have fallen into some kind of addiction :lookaround:


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Just taken the plunge on a Breitling Navitimer. Waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

RLT 40-I like the minimalst dial,it makes Mondaines seem cluttered!

Stowa 41mm hand-winding M.O.with black dial.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Spork - new to me; any excuse to post a picture really.


I love this model so much, if they made one with breasts, I would marry it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 12, 2011)

Waiting for my Steinhart Ocean 1 with green bezel from Neil @ Chronomaster

scooter


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave O said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Spork - new to me; any excuse to post a picture really.
> ...


i still look at that watch and think that seiko have been keeping an eye on yobokies.......it looks to me like an07 thats been modded using his parts.....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Probably something beginning with S & ending in O


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mutley said:


> Probably something beginning with* S &* ending in *M*


fixed that for you.....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

simonrah said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Expecting this to arrive today...
> ...


It's arrived and I'm digging it. A quick wrist pic...










...needs a bit of tweaking inside, so soon to be heading across the sea for an appointment with Dr. Silver Hawk. :doctor:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


The dial is a blatant rip off of yobokies. He could probably sue.


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

I shouldn't really, but every day for the last week I've looked at the Steinhart webpage, specifically their Triton, and it's calling to me. Must......resist........


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Courtesy of finding pauluspaolo's post on he's Benarus Moray 2, that is now top of my wish list.

Its jumps ahead of a blue faced Boschett Reef Ranger and the silver bezel/black face/orange hand Steinhart Triton.

ALL three being 'out of production' - watch loving life can be so VERY cruel.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Tartan said:


> I shouldn't really, but every day for the last week I've looked at the Steinhart webpage, specifically their Triton, and it's calling to me. Must......resist........


I know the feeling, that web site should have a warning sign as a home page for 'normal' folk who can't afford Omega's etc. And the Triton is my current fave.

A tip for you - put the name of the watch you like and the words pics into google. It will tip you over the edge when you see 'real' pictures :thumbsup:

e.g. Triton 30

scroll down to the wrist shot and youll be Â£370 poorer!


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Redd said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't really, but every day for the last week I've looked at the Steinhart webpage, specifically their Triton, and it's calling to me. Must......resist........
> ...


Noooooooo. I mustn't! Self control has never been one of my strong points!

EDIT: goddamit! that link you just posted is exactly the one I wanted! This forum is killing my bank account..............


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Tartan said:


> Redd said:
> 
> 
> > Tartan said:
> ...


You know you want to...


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Redd said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > Redd said:
> ...


so pretty................


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have signed up to Roland Kemmner's newswletter, tempting


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm quite tempted by the Ebel Disco (white face) that a well-known retailer is currently punting at half-price! Always fancied one but they were way out of reach..... but now...... must resist.....!!!


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Precista PRS 3 or 3 LE.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Zenith Captain (vintage automatic from the 1960's)


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

BGM said:


> I'm quite tempted by the Ebel Disco (white face) that a well-known retailer is currently punting at half-price! Always fancied one but they were way out of reach..... but now...... must resist.....!!!


Never seen this watch before until I read your post and I must admit ITS A BEAUTY!!! :thumbup:

Here is half price

http://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/product/ebel-disco-gents-automatic-chronograph-watch-17320770


----------



## Tartan (Feb 26, 2011)

Redd said:


> Tartan said:
> 
> 
> > Redd said:
> ...


done. God I'm weak.................. :blush2:


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

I promised I wouldn't buy anymore for a while...but now I am drawn to a Seiko Bullhead, maybe a Bulova Accutron & Kustov has a lovely Okeah in the Russian sub forum  I must resist....

Mark


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

probably this....










steinhart-nav-b-limited-silver-edition


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothing - I will never need to buy another watch.   Just ask the 710... I told her so myself after I bought the Bond SMP recently....

Rob


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been spending quite some time looking at this masterpiece...


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hellbound said:


> I've been spending quite some time looking at this masterpiece...


Took me a minutes to see she has a watch one :smartass: -She is beautiful fftopic2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jsar, on a steel bracelet


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've been bitten big time by the Panerai bug.

Either this:

PAM 312 or PAM009 (pics of google images)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

mrteatime said:


> jsar, on a steel bracelet


It looks like you'd need a forlift to put it on your wrist  very cool!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

andytyc said:


> I've been bitten big time by the Panerai bug.
> 
> Either this:
> 
> PAM 312 or PAM009 (pics of google images)


Ooohh nice


----------



## Hellbound (Jan 6, 2011)

goodguy said:


> Took me a minutes to see she has a watch one :smartass: -She is beautiful fftopic2:


Ogling Charlize actually led me onto Diors 'diorhorlogerie' site. Some interesting pieces in their chiffre-rouge collection (like the red crystal back). :nerd:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

There have been a few posted of her lately - all Saweeeet!

Ho Hum... just bought another vintage ALARM - will post pix when it gets here from the Ukraine! Could be a couple of weeks!


----------



## Uber-Man (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tag Heuer Monaco*

*
*

*
- Ub**er-Man*


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

Really started thinking about vintage Breitling for some reason


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently discovered Benarus and top of my list for my next purchase is their Moray 2 - beautiful watch.


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm on the look out for a Seiko Black Monster. Never owned a Seiko and have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Seamaster Pro for me. Selling a car soon so will have some money. But not for long.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

amf said:


> I'm on the look out for a Seiko Black Monster. Never owned a Seiko and have heard nothing but good about them.


I bought myself an Orange Monster just over a month ago and its all that they say and more.

I mean 170$ is very little for a brand new good quality watch like that.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and the next watch I want to get is a Citizen Bullhead Chrono

Just like this one


----------



## Vitalij (Mar 29, 2011)

Hublot BIG BANG...... :naughty: I love it, I love it, I love it


----------



## horror_logic (Mar 26, 2011)

Seiko 6105 8119 most likey when i can find one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won this last night...










Not working so it will be off to the Wanlip Spa asap, but I don`t mind


----------



## horror_logic (Mar 26, 2011)

horror_logic said:


> Seiko 6105 8119 most likey when i can find one.


Wrong, i just bought this:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done; someone had to.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got this so now im after a 7750 movement and a set of hands !!!!










PM me if you have anything


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Uncle Alec said:


> Seamaster Pro for me. Selling a car soon so will have some money. But not for long.


It's not often that I'm right:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Rolex Air King for me fingers crossed , if i can get it for the right price , should know by this time tomorrow :wink2:

cheers

Andy


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

2001 Seamaster 'Jacques Mayol' engraved Edition. Was only available in Japan and have been desperately scouring the 'net for a nice one.

Also the standard Seamaster 120m that Mayol wore for his record attempt. Just missed one in the sales section a few weeks back :wallbash:

As you can guess, I am a bit of a Jacques Mayol fan!


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

amf said:


> I'm on the look out for a Seiko Black Monster. *Never owned a Seiko *and have heard nothing but good about them.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Davey P said:


> G-Shock Riseman, preferably in a bright colour (red or orange).
> 
> Then I really must stop buying G-Shocks and move on to something a bit more "grown up"...


WHY!

PS. I have a Riseman on the way now, tried to resist, but 'Resistence is Futile' :naughty:.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

probably this then my g shock addiction will go on the back burner for a while.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Casio G-Shock Riseman on the way in, I'll have to get the new G-9300 Mudman at some point.

As I'm sure we all know, when it comes to watches, things don't always go to plan!

My planned BIG spend will be on my 176.0016, Cal 1045, Speedmaster that's at STS right now being fettled:-










ATB,

Defender :astro:.


----------

